# Mexican Auto Insurance



## STEVOH (Jan 9, 2014)

I am a recent permanent resident living in Playa del Carmen. I am buying a used car and was looking for advice on car insurance. Is it best to go direct to a reputable company or an agent. 

Can anyone provide 
recommendations on Insurance Companies
What to watch out for?

The Good The Bad and the Ugly. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Mexico’s large auto insurers, much like in the states, market through an agency system for the most part. Companies such as _ABA/ACE Seguros_,_ El Aguila_ (Great American Ins Group), _GNP Seguros_ and others are subsidiaries of some of the largest insurers internationally, and very reputable financially stout underwriters. Contact a local agency or access their website.


----------

